# Child's (really cute!!!) Reversible Cardi (K) Free Pattern



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

When you download the PDF, it's quiet slow, so be patient if you want the pattern. It does finish.
http://www.theknitter.co.uk/2014/07/free-pattern-childs-reversible-cardigan/


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Adorable Little Girl


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wow, not something I have done yet. Interesting.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Very cute! Thank you for the link.


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

What a lovely pattern thanks for sharing, I read it thru but I don't seem to understand the garter stitch pattern on the yoke ,ie how to carry the second color along .Is there a tutorial on you tube ,cos when typed they were showing me how to garter stitch lol! please someone point me in the right direction
ThankYou


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

what a sweet pattern! thank you!


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks for the link! :thumbup:


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Very cute - thanks.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

The link didn't work for me. It said,"502 bad gateway"


----------



## tencannz (Apr 16, 2011)

Did'nt work for me either, obviously not meant to be.


----------



## lilbabery (Feb 22, 2011)

Didn't work for me'


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Didn't work for me either...


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

I couldn't get the link to work


breeze075 said:


> When you download the PDF, it's quiet slow, so be patient if you want the pattern. It does finish.
> http://www.theknitter.co.uk/2014/07/free-pattern-childs-reversible-cardigan/


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

lilbabery said:


> Didn't work for me'


Ditto.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Ha! Didn't work for me this time either! So the problem is at their end....


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

breeze075 said:


> Ha! Didn't work for me this time either! So the problem is at their end....


BUT....I DID save the PDF, so here's the link for that:

http://www.theknitter.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/sites/67/2014/07/TKN31.child_.pdf


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

breeze075 said:


> BUT....I DID save the PDF, so here's the link for that:
> 
> http://www.theknitter.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/sites/67/2014/07/TKN31.child_.pdf


Thank you so much.


----------



## g-mom (Mar 1, 2011)

It is so cute. Thanks for sharing. Maybe orange and white for Halloween for a 4 year old.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

bettyirene said:


> Thank you so much.


You're welcome


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

Popped right up for me.


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

Someone please tell me how to double knit desperate to make this soooo cute cardigan


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Annu said:


> Someone please tell me how to double knit desperate to make this soooo cute cardigan


Hope these help 

http://tutorials.knitpicks.com/wptutorials/double-knitting/
http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/double-knitting
http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/video.php?id=513&sort=2&thumbnails=on


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

Thank you breeze
All the links are very useful ,
Lov annu


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Annu said:


> Thank you breeze
> All the links are very useful ,
> Lov annu


You're welcome, Annu! Good luck!


----------

